# My first pup



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Well my first pup for me, not my family's pup. Just mine.









I finally pulled the trigger and gotten what I've always wanted, an English Bulldog. I've wanted one sine I was in grade school (i'm 26 now) if that gives you an idea. I've resarched for years and waited till I was finally ready. I found a pup that's awesome, great personality, intelligent, and healthy. Found a good breeder about 2 hours away so since Friday night I've been partying with this guy. Alright I'll shut up right now, but I'm as happy as a little kid on a good christmas morning where you get the transformers and gi joes you wanted, not the underwear and socks.









I haven't told anyone in my family (live in my own house), and I think I'm just gonna wait till Thanksgiving to bring him to my parents (they live in cincy) I figured another animal running around their zoo will be a big surprise. Not sure how big this guy will be, the dad was 50lbs and mom was 60-65 lbs. (she had a longer body) I hope he ends up like his dad which to me was the perfect looking english bulldog. He's from a good bloodline with plenty of champions. (i'm not gonna show or breed him, he's just my best friend and pet). The good thing is he has been around plenty of little kids where the breeder had grand children over so he's used to people of all ages and acts great with other dogs (all sizes from saint bernard, burnese mountain dog, dober/rott/beagle mix, and some small mix of a dog that weighs about 20lbs).

Alright alright I'll shut up, he's taking a nap right now so I actually have time to shower, watch the bengals game and surf the web.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats on your first dog. Nice pickup


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats-
Them and pitts-My to favs......


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice... i love english bulldogs, they usually have great personalities


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks guys. Yeah I love english bulldogs, the personalities of them are just amazing. He's a very friendly pup with everyone, had about 12 people over last night and he walked up to everyone wanting to be petted. I've already had like 5 people offer to watch him when I'm out of town so that is always good too.

I forgot to mention his name, its Dozer. (One cause he's a bull dog and bulldozer, two because he sleeps alot).

I looked into bulldog rescues for the last year or two but decided to get a puppy instead.



AKSkirmish said:


> Congrats-
> Them and pitts-My to favs......


I was looking a few years back at getting a pit because they have bad reputations just to prove people wrong that they are great dogs, but I didn't want to get a dog to prove to anyone that they can be great dogs. Plus some Ohio cities have crappy Pitt Bull laws so I just decided against it. I think Cinci has some laws against them and that's where my parents live, so I would have some trouble bringing a pit to visit.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

View attachment 174334


I'm just bored playing with pics today-

I can remove at your request Back..

Sorry for butchering your pic...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Keep it up AK, its a great close up of him. He's kinda camera shy.

I'm no photographer, I'm just using a Samsung L100 point and click camera. So my pics are not the best but I'll keep trying.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Keep it up AK, its a great close up of him. He's kinda camera shy.
> 
> I'm no photographer, I'm just using a Samsung L100 point and click camera. So my pics are not the best but I'll keep trying.


I'll keep playing with them as times comes man-

The more pics one takes-The less shy he should become over time.
It also helps me with learning photoshop better as time goes-So I certainly dont mind playing with them either....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

damn AK that's a sad story to hear about your dogs but the good thing is out of all of that you got the most important thing to you in the world and thats your daughter.

I'll keep up with the pics, I'll try to get some more pics of him especially when he starts to beef up. right now just seemed like a great time to get a dog, by great i mean the right time. i'm at home more, i got a good job, i'm settling down and this guy will help me settle down and have a good time at the same time.

tomorrow is gonna be crazy, he is not gonna like me cause i'm gonna have to crate him for 4 hours. i also need to get him a winter coat cause he hates the cold (short hair). i'm not one for dressing up dogs, but english need to be in the right temperature zone.

the good thing is with the next upcoming weeks is i will be home more cause of holidays and my housemate is a teacher so he'll be home more than me and he is willing to help with the pup. which is always good.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice dog. One day I will drop the cash for one. 
right now all I have is my pit


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

thats awesome man. those are awesome dogs.
congrats!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

awesome pup b_ack!!

i freakin love bulldogs. my sister just got a french bulldog, but english are my favourite. still thinking about getting one when the time comes for a new animal.

get ready for loud snoring and lots of drool.lol


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

nice choice







awesome dogs..... lazy as hell, but still awesome


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Take him to public places for socialization and to meet hot girls who won't be able to resist that pup


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Congratulations man, that's a great looking bullie pup you've got there, e. bulldogs are awesome dogs, they have TONS of personality/character and are the most loving pets you will ever find, the only drawback is their health, you have to stay vigilant and read up on their potential health issues so you are prepared if anything happens, but if he comes from a line of healthy dogs then he will probably be just fine.

I got mine last year, he's name is Manolito and he's 19 months old, but he still acts like a 4 month old pup, haha, bullies reach "maturity" after they're at least 2 years old, and even then they still keep some of their puppy charm







.

Make sure you socialize him from an early age, specially with other dogs, Manolito adores people but he usually has trouble getting along with other dogs, from what I've heard, this is fairly common with bulldogs, he specially hates golden retrievers, haha







.

This is him:









Doing what he does best (being a clown):


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

congrats on your pup,
hes cute as hell


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AWESOME!
I love bulldogs!

I think I would love to have a eng. bull and an Amer. Bulldog...they would be a riot together!

Congrats and keep us updated with PICS!!!!
The more the better.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Congrats man..... I just got a new pup a few weeks ago (min pin)


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Congrats b_ack! He's a beautiful looking pup. 
I really love these dogs. I have 2 of them now ages 4 and 2. They are incredible around kids even though sometimes they don't realize their own weight :laugh:

I know you and Dozer will have a ton of fun together. Oh ya have fun when it's bathtime lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Puff said:


> Congrats b_ack! He's a beautiful looking pup.
> I really love these dogs. I have 2 of them now ages 4 and 2. They are incredible around kids even though sometimes they don't realize their own weight :laugh:
> 
> I know you and Dozer will have a ton of fun together. Oh ya have fun when it's bathtime lol


Oh bathtime will be soon, the white hair gets dirty pretty quickly.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

congrats! very nice.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

He's adorable, congrats!!!

Make sure you get him used to having his facial wrinkles cleaned out NOW while he's a puppy - makes it easier when he's older. I like This Stuff sprayed on the corner of a towel to clean faces and remove tearstains and stuff.

Pics of the parents by any chance???


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I use baby wipes to clean Manolito's wrinkles, every now and then I also put some baby powder in them to keep them nice and dry. I also recomend rubbing vaseline every on his nose so it doesn't get all dry.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I use baby wipes to clean Manolito's wrinkles, every now and then I also put some baby powder in them to keep them nice and dry. I also recomend rubbing vaseline every on his nose so it doesn't get all dry.


Good info, when I was talking to a rescue they said they just used baby wipes.

With the vaseline, do you just rub it directly on the front of his nose? Or under his wrinkle thats on top of his nose? How often do you put the vaseline on?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> I use baby wipes to clean Manolito's wrinkles, every now and then I also put some baby powder in them to keep them nice and dry. I also recomend rubbing vaseline every on his nose so it doesn't get all dry.


Good info, when I was talking to a rescue they said they just used baby wipes.

With the vaseline, do you just rub it directly on the front of his nose? Or under his wrinkle thats on top of his nose? How often do you put the vaseline on?
[/quote]

The vaseline goes on the nose directly. Bulldogs are really prone to crusty noses. The baby powder goes in the wrinkle after you wipe it out with the waterless shampoo because the talc keeps any residual moisture from causing a problem.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Your going to have a badass like this in your home in a year from now, engbulldogs are friggin awesome


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I use baby wipes to clean Manolito's wrinkles, every now and then I also put some baby powder in them to keep them nice and dry. I also recomend rubbing vaseline every on his nose so it doesn't get all dry.


Good info, when I was talking to a rescue they said they just used baby wipes.

With the vaseline, do you just rub it directly on the front of his nose? Or under his wrinkle thats on top of his nose? How often do you put the vaseline on?
[/quote]

The vaseline goes on the nose directly. Bulldogs are really prone to crusty noses. The baby powder goes in the wrinkle after you wipe it out with the waterless shampoo because the talc keeps any residual moisture from causing a problem.
[/quote]

So I need to use baby powder in the winkles after I wipe?

I'm using baby wipes right now cause its what I could find at the store.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

cool dude. congrats!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> So I need to use baby powder in the winkles after I wipe?
> 
> I'm using baby wipes right now cause its what I could find at the store.


Yeah, you want as little moisture as possible to remain in the wrinkle after you're done cleaning - moisture = bacterial growth.

Corn starch works OK too for pulling out the moisture, but talc is the least irritating.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> So I need to use baby powder in the winkles after I wipe?
> 
> I'm using baby wipes right now cause its what I could find at the store.


Yeah, you want as little moisture as possible to remain in the wrinkle after you're done cleaning - moisture = bacterial growth.

Corn starch works OK too for pulling out the moisture, but talc is the least irritating.
[/quote]

awesome info. thanks tink.

random question, having trouble sitting him down to get his wipes. should i wait till he's really tired or can i get him treats? i dont think i can give him treats yet.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Rub the vaseline directly on the nose like tink said, as for the talc and baby wipes, this is what I do:
-Baby wipes: at least once a week, ideally two. 
-Talc: one every two weeks or so, it's not as important as cleaning the wrinkles but you should use it.

As for the application process, it's a little tricky if you're doing it solo, because bulldogs have a problem with staying still when you need them to







, what I do is pick him up (all 66 punds of him) and sit on a chair, I hold him still while my mother does the cleaning. I've done it by myself, but it's a PITA because he doesn't like it very much







.

BUT, we live in an apartment and Manolito doesn't go outside very often, sometimes we go to the dog park on the weekends but that's about it, every time I take him outside, I clean him with the baby wipes, they're also good for cleaning his belly, paws and privates, they get quite dirty when he goes outside.

So, if you plan to take your pup outside often, then you will probably have to clean his wrinkles more than twice a week.

I sugest you join these forums , they a re a good source of info and you can also share with otther bullie owners.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

JAC said:


> Rub the vaseline directly on the nose like tink said, as for the talc and baby wipes, this is what I do:
> -Baby wipes: at least once a week, ideally two.
> -Talc: one every two weeks or so, it's not as important as cleaning the wrinkles but you should use it.
> 
> ...


Awesome info JAC. This guy goes out everyday (a few times to take some big poops







) in my backyard. Its cold so usually he's out and back in in a couple minutes.

Thanks for the link, i was looking for a good bulldog forum.

First vet visit this morning, everything is good to go. He's up to date on shots and just had his second shot and is scheduled to go back in three weeks for his next shot and also to be chipped.

Everyone at the vet's office loved him, the nurse even "stole" him from the room we were in to go show all the other nurses. Damn dog need's his own blackbook.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

he's getting bigger, 9.1 lbs on friday


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

some updated pics, a few from last night.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

nice b_ack. he is growing up quickly! i like how he's chewing on a fish in one picture.lol


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Congrats!! Get plenty of pics, they grow up fast.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Can he ride the skate board? I have seen them do that, and wow has he grown. Very nice dog, bulldogs rule.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Took it upon myself again Back-
I really need to spend some time on it one day and see what I can come up with.....Anyhow,once again just let me know if you would like it removed Sir-

View attachment 175186


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

maknwar said:


> Took it upon myself again Back-
> I really need to spend some time on it one day and see what I can come up with.....Anyhow,once again just let me know if you would like it removed Sir-
> 
> View attachment 175186


Pic is cool with me. I shouldn't use the flash cause his eyes aren't blue. I'll get some more pics up.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

cute little pup you have there back (has three yellow labs) I hope your expectations are meet for many years with the little guy.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

what food do you givehim


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> what food do you givehim


I believe its called IAMS: Active Puppy (large breed maturity 50lbs+) I'll have to check when I get home.

My parents have always used IAMS and they've had healthy dogs so I went with it. My roommate also feeds his dog IAMS and his dog has been healthy too.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

IAMS is poor food but "If aint aint broke dont fix it!"


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Update requested by Sheppard.

Just got back from my girlfriends parents. They got me and Dozer puppy classes at petsmart. Her grandparents got him treats and she got him a new toy. (2 tennis ball into a bone)

Update from puppy: Its been a hectic time, I've been to the vet 4 times in the last 10-12 days. 
First for shots.
Second time he was puking all night and took him in, I'm guessing he ate some drywall/plaster stuff. No problems though, just needed some water and time to "get" everything out. I think my roommate let him out and didn't watch him when I was at soccer.
Third time he was dry heaving. Took him in and got him some medicine which I just used the last of today. He's been good and the dry heaving has stopped. I think it was cause of the dry wall dust (construction going on in my house)
Fourth time for respiratory infection just in the nose. He's on medicine right now and doing good. I got a humifidier to help out. He was waking up with yellowish snot on his face.

But right now he's doing good, he's running around, eating alot, drinking, everything. I'm gonna keep him on the medication till it runs out.

He's gaining lots of weight, approximately 20 lbs now. I've trained him to sit, go into crate, come, shake, and high five.

I love the little guy, with all the sick times I've been laying on the floor just cuddling/holding him. It sucks watching him be sick but now he is better and just as happy as can be. I'll get some more pics later. I'll also upload the christmas card picture.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

How pricey do "typical" vet visits get??? Im going to be building a home in Spring of '09 and want to add an English to my fam... My dad has two of these ( ill get pics of his soon)... one male and one female--- Im coaching myself on everything now so I am prepared but I was just mostly concerned on how much $$ im gonna expect to drop in vet bills to get the pup going??


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

AWWW!!! Hes so cute he could melt kittens. I've been looking at rescuebulldogs.com to find one.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Awesome, very good lookin!! I just picked up my first pup too a few weeks ago...

Here is a pic of her...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

adorable!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

is that a great dane looks very nice


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

E-THUG said:


> is that a great dane looks very nice


YES great dane....

you're the first to get that at first glance! Most ask if she is a lab...

I have seen many Bullys at my vet... I bet he specializes in them...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> AWWW!!! Hes so cute he could melt kittens. I've been looking at rescuebulldogs.com to find one.


Let me know if you want the answers to all their questions on their 12 page application.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh my god dude... that little guy's adorable!!

I love that breed.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> AWWW!!! Hes so cute he could melt kittens. I've been looking at rescuebulldogs.com to find one.


Let me know if you want the answers to all their questions on their 12 page application.








[/quote]

I have seen many bullies at my vet... I can ask around for food brands if you'd like.

My mut gets science diet for large breed... dont know if it is that great, but our kitty eats the same brand...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

get that dane off SCIENCE DEATH, absolute CRAP your cat can die for all I care but a dog (mans best friend) deserves better !!!!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

whats wrong with science diet?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> whats wrong with science diet?


Read the review for Science diet Large Breed on this site(Scroll down a bit), its one of the poorest rated dog foods you can buy. All of the dog foods that you see advertised on TV (IAMS, Eukanuba, Pedigree etc) are absolute crap.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_re...026&cat=all


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wow, what food would you recommend?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

E-THUG said:


> whats wrong with science diet?


Read the review for Science diet Large Breed on this site(Scroll down a bit), its one of the poorest rated dog foods you can buy. All of the dog foods that you see advertised on TV (IAMS, Eukanuba, Pedigree etc) are absolute crap.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_re...026&cat=all
[/quote]

I'm guessing the 6 star food is the best. I don't know if I've seen any of these brands in stores.

Is there a good brand I can find at the pet store such as petsmart, petco, pet land or even walmart?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You can find some of the good brands in PetValu, global pet foods, and a lot of non chain pet supply stores have them. Not sure if the stores you listed may carry them since I dont feed kibble anymore and dont go there often, but i think petsmart might.

Take a look at Tinkerbelle's thread to find out some of the high quality dog food brands

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=159544&hl=


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WOW, good info E-Thug...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey B_ack im happy to hear the little guy is doing better. I remember my Stanley was so sick as a pup too, he pretty much lived at the vet for his first 3months..

I'm loving the pics so far. It's great to get lots of puppy pictures because then you can really see how fast the little buggers grow!
They are so easy to entertain..mine go absolutely nuts for 2L coke bottles lol empty of course. But when they see me rinsing one out..they just go insane, they know exactly whats coming for them. I'll get a video of it!

Try and post of vid of Dozer on his skateboard


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Well update, just got his last shots last night. Also got his rabies shot too. He is weighing in at 28.7 lbs, after pooping.









Two months till he loses his boys. All good health, he has gotten over his respiratory infection. (Construction is done in my house, I'll have to upload pics of that another day). But was messing around with my camera and took a few pics of him, so figured I'd share them here too.

Here is Dozer in 3d. (i saw my bloody valentine in 3d, terrible movie but scored sweet 3d glasses)









And pics of him just looking at me going WTF are you doing










closeup

















Jake and Dozer chilling









Here is my roommates dog Jake in 3d


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Damn, you got a very good lookin pup!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Damn, you got a very good lookin pup!!


thanks


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I have failed you back----

I couldn't do much with these ones honestly......I'll give it a better try down the road sir....
Anyhow here is the butcher job this time around...

View attachment 177364

View attachment 177365


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Well update, just got his last shots last night. Also got his rabies shot too. He is weighing in at 28.7 lbs, after pooping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very cute!!! You are so lucky to have a bulldog, they are so spendy from what I hear.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

pcrose said:


> very cute!!! You are so lucky to have a bulldog, they are so spendy from what I hear.


What you hear is true. They are great dogs, just not for everyone due to their bills. I've waited years before I was ready to take care of this dog. I need to look into pet insurance, especially soon with the neutering coming up.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I've entered Dozer in the Bissell MVP contest. If you would like, please vote for him here.
http://www.bissell.com/MVP09/Week05/Vote5....leName=1273.jpg

Thanks in advance.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Awesome pup...I love all bully breeds!
Its funny how much attention they get in public....
My Amer Bulldog stops ppl in their tracks and they come talk to me wanting to pet him.

Today a guy actually saw me pull in and waited for me to park to see my boy and ask how much he weighed...its funny
Im SURE you will get that even more with that little guy!!
Good luck and post more pics!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

notaverage said:


> Awesome pup...I love all bully breeds!
> Its funny how much attention they get in public....
> My Amer Bulldog stops ppl in their tracks and they come talk to me wanting to pet him.
> 
> ...


Yeah he grabs attention like no other. Every wednesday I take him to puppy class at petsmart and everyone in class just loves him. Then the people walking around the store all look in and say something. Then leaving class he's usually stopped by a few people.

At the dog park its crazy too, taken him 3 times (due to weather havent been able to take him more) but hot girls will just go up to him and start petting him. One of them said to her friend "i just want to grab this dog and run straight to my car and take him home". I was like "we're a packaged deal"







but my girl wouldn't approve of it.

One lesson to all guys out there, do not get an english bulldog puppy and have a girlfriend. Worst idea ever, this dog is the best wingman ever and I can't take advantage of his skills at all. I am about to loan him out to my friends so they can use his skills.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

You are right about puppies man!

We used my buddies Sheep dog puppies...his parents breed and showed them.
Chick magnet!

Be careful in those parks man.
I love them but don't trust other dogs....my AB got into it with a black G. Shep.
THen he wrecked a little Bichon Frise b/c It bit him.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Notaverage is right dog parks= bad idea. If anything happens its always the bully breed that is blamed by the other dog owners (mostly the people with untrained toy breeds) and theres also a lot of messed up dogs that don't belong there but their dumb owners bring them anyway.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Exactly E-THUG!
I have to find the thread I started about a year or more ago on Dog parks.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

The dog park that I've taken him too is a smaller new dog park so one thing is nice that not alot of people know about it yet. So far most of the owners there have good dogs. The toy breeds have their own little gated area/yard. One time though these two gay guys brought their dogs and they had this little poddle/mix/whatever type of dog and it was a bitch of a dog. Going around starting things with other dogs, luckily he didn't go near Dozer cause I was about to punt kick the dog into the little dog area.

Other than that its been good. Mainly there are boxers, great danes, labs, another english bulldog, and some mix breeds. I don't know if its the area but mainly the owners have been pretty responsible. I mainly just wanted to get him socialized at an early age. I still gotta get my yard fenced in, so for now the dog park is my answer.

Thanks for the words guys, I always keep an eye out for Dozer but I know I never know the other dogs or owners at the park.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats on the new family member. I was also in the same boat when I picked up Sab and even though had some dogs growing up never had MY dog until her. I loved it when she was a pup and such a cutie,same goes for your pup. I have been through alot of sh*t the last year and a half and thank god for her. I all ways think of the statement"A dog is the only thing that will love YOU more than you love yourself"and isn't it the truth. Best of luck and hope for the best for you and your bully breed dog.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks Ronin. Hope all is going better now, especially after the fire.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> Thanks Ronin. Hope all is going better now, especially after the fire.


Like it never happened my brother


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Always loved English Bulldogs or any of the bully breeds for that matter but last time around my wife wouldn't let me get a big dog despite how much I begged... She wanted a Shitzu or something like that.







(Our last bulldog died of cancer 10yrs ago)
So after almost a year of research on the internet I finally found a dog that would fit both our needs.
"Boris" is an Olde Boston Bulldogge x Bantam Bulldogge cross and we couldn't be happier!

He's 9 months old in this pic and a year old now @ only 29lbs... Built like a truck but very compact.
Very easy to train like a Boston Terrier but holds a lots stuborness from the bulldog side...

Enjoy your new found companion! - Nothing beats a Bulldog!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking pup Speedy.

Just a couple days left, if you haven't voted. Thanks in advance.
http://www.bissell.com/MVP09/Week05/Vote5....leName=1273.jpg


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

voted


----------

